# SOCAL Drive/Meet & BBQ



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im always down for a meet


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

well then we need to get something started. everyone's been talking about a meet but nothing is going to happen unless we start something.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay I know there is more then just myself and jak that have Cruze's in SOCAL...or does no one really care about doing a Meet & BBQ + Drive? Or **** someone else throw some ideas out there?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So I'm going to go out on a limb here, and assume no one cares or wants to?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's the message	I got from the last one. I thought if any place had a Cruze scene it'd be in so Cal, guess we're not there yet.

I'll be heading back out to SD and LA for my birthday in September if anyone is interested in a bbq then. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well at this point I am up for anything...it would be pretty cool to do some kind of meet and bbq...


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Bump.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

We would be willing to come down to LA soon for a meet up i think it would be fun and we used to always go down there for the truck meets with our bagged silverado. I will keep an eye on your events and possible one time it will work out, I would love to meet some more cruze owners


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Onthelo2 said:


> We would be willing to come down to LA soon for a meet up i think it would be fun and we used to always go down there for the truck meets with our bagged silverado. I will keep an eye on your events and possible one time it will work out, I would love to meet some more cruze owners


Yea that would be nice. I just did a meet with my other club up at Thomas S Burton Park a couple of weekends ago, and it was just a fun get together. I'm hoping to get something like that started up, at least for the SOCAL Cruzers. But we will see, it si not looking to good for a meet. The only "Hot Topic" posts I see are complaints and problems. I know this car has some, but what car doesn't. Anyways getting off topic, hope to find some more enthusiasts soon. ccasion14:


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I live in San Diego and would be up for a meet. Just need a little advance warning for work; a time and a place.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I just got mine and am up for it. I have been a member of all sorts of clubs and love that stuff.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Imma be up September 7-10. Going to try to meet up with Stephen in case you guys want to get together.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Imma be up September 7-10. Going to try to meet up with Stephen in case you guys want to get together.


im down


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I will be in Tahoe that weekend


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Im down for whatever is going to happen...just hope that I dont have class when it does happen


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, plans changed for me so not coming up this weekend. Still planning to go by October or November in case you his can get something rolling.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sorry guys, plans changed for me so not coming up this weekend. Still planning to go by October or November in case you his can get something rolling.


Its cool, I m just hoping that the government is going to start sending me my checks soon, I am tired of playing this stupid waiting game.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Sooo anymore news on this meet? I am in!!! I live in SOCal area. I think a meet up at Huntington Beach or something along the coast would be perfect.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> Sooo anymore news on this meet? I am in!!! I live in SOCal area. I think a meet up at Huntington Beach or something along the coast would be perfect.


Jakkaroo said something about September 7-10, but I don't think anything is going to really happen from that seeing as it's already the 8th. But yea I still want to get something going, and I do agree with what you say about Huntington Beach, but it seams like the Arizona Cruzers are a lot more social then we are in California, let alone SOCAL. But if we can get just a few people together for something, that be awesome but if not, I'm probably just going to drive out to one of the Arizona Meets. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Jakkaroo said something about September 7-10, but I don't think anything is going to really happen from that seeing as it's already the 8th. But yea I still want to get something going, and I do agree with what you say about Huntington Beach, but it seams like the Arizona Cruzers are a lot more social then we are in California, let alone SOCAL. But if we can get just a few people together for something, that be awesome but if not, I'm probably just going to drive out to one of the Arizona Meets.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


Arizona is a mission for me haha unkown roads will destroy me haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang, that sucks. I would really like to meet others out there, even if we do a small cruise with our Cruzes'. We can all meet at HB pier area sometime towards end of September if you guys are interested? Let's start an interest list. I will start a new thread with it. Look for it.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> Dang, that sucks. I would really like to meet others out there, even if we do a small cruise with our Cruzes'. We can all meet at HB pier area sometime towards end of September if you guys are interested? Let's start an interest list. I will start a new thread with it. Look for it.


Check here for new interest list. i also posted it on the FB Cruze page. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets/8586-end-summer-socal-beach-cruise-09-29-12-a.html


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Jakkaroo said something about September 7-10, but I don't think anything is going to really happen from that seeing as it's already the 8th. But yea I still want to get something going, and I do agree with what you say about Huntington Beach, but it seams like the Arizona Cruzers are a lot more social then we are in California, let alone SOCAL. But if we can get just a few people together for something, that be awesome but if not, I'm probably just going to drive out to one of the Arizona Meets.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App





jakkaroo said:


> Arizona is a mission for me haha unkown roads will destroy me haha
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You guys are welcome any time. I tried setting up meets at least every 2 Weeks but I've been very busy last couple Weeks and kinda hard to get everyone to come out at the same time. I'll keep you guys posted for future ones. I'll try to think of something to make it worth the drive.


----------



## chevytothebone (May 24, 2012)

hey fellas new to the forum but would love to get to meet more cruze owners. This car is all that and a bag of chips. really also wanna see what everyone else has done to them.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> You guys are welcome any time. I tried setting up meets at least every 2 Weeks but I've been very busy last couple Weeks and kinda hard to get everyone to come out at the same time. I'll keep you guys posted for future ones. I'll try to think of something to make it worth the drive.


Yea, well just hot me up, I try to check my account as often as possible, if you want, I can always send a PM with my number and you can text me when the locals in AZ are thinking about planning something, and I will see if I can make it...



chevytothebone said:


> hey fellas new to the forum but would love to get to meet more cruze owners. This car is all that and a bag of chips. really also wanna see what everyone else has done to them.


I totally agree, the only like 2 times that there was going to be anything happening, it kind of just didn't happen, so I really hope that we can all get something together.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pm sent.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Pm sent.


PM received, I'll text ya after I get out of class.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just as an FYI to everyone, Mick and I are going to try to figure some kind of interstate Cruze, Meet and possibly BBQ. But we will need more then just 2 or 3 Cruzers showing up. If this happens, it would probably be some kind of Cruze leaving from SOCAL somewhere and driving into Arizona. And we can even do a couple photo shoots on the way there and when we get there.

If we can get this event going, and it turns out good, we will probably do this every so often, and probably switch states each time to make it fair. So for now, trying to get an idea on who might be interested in thus kind of idea...if so, put your name on the list.

California/Arizona Cruze & Meet
1.ECRUZ

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is the official OC Cruze Cruise sign up. See you all there.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...-09-29-12-thread-sign-up-list.html#post123348


----------

